# Pathfinder 2000V 150 Yamaha prop question



## James Pressley (May 24, 2020)

I just bought a 2000V and it came with a 19 pitch prop on it. It just doesn't seem like it runs good with this and it certainly slips a lot in the corners and etc. What prop does everyone really like on this platform?


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

James Pressley said:


> I just bought a 2000V and it came with a 19 pitch prop on it. It just doesn't seem like it runs good with this and it certainly slips a lot in the corners and etc. What prop does everyone really like on this platform?


what eng? i had a 2200v with a 200 yamaha hpdi and best three blade was a mercury 21p mirage but would slip in turns.four blade will grip better and performance was the same up to 3500 rpm then the mirage was the better prop.stuck with the merc mirage


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Call Ken at Propgods.com....I bet he has propped 1000's of Pathfinders


----------

